# spinal angiogram



## Shirleybala (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello All :
How to code this senario, Can i code like this,Please confirm.
Intercostal:
36215x16
75705x16
Bronchial:
36216
36215-59
75726x2
Lumbar:
36245x2
75726x2
       The right common femoral artery was accessed via Seldinger
       technique.  A 5 French vascular sheath was placed via this
       puncture site.  A 5-French pigtail catheter was advanced to the
       sheath and positioned within the thoracic aorta.  A thoracic
       aortogram in the frontal projection was performed.  The catheter
       was then exchanged for a 5 French HS1 catheter was advanced
       through the sheath.  Selective catheterization of the right and
       left intercostal arteries beginning from T5, right and left
       bronchial arteries as well as the lumbar arteries through L4 were
       sequentially performed.  Contrast injection with digital imaging
       of these vessels in the frontal (and oblique for certain vessels)
       was performed.The catheter and sheath were removed and hemostasis
       was achieved using manual compression.

       Findings: A large right intercostal bronchial artery is
       identified.  A prominent left bronchial artery is identified at
       the T6 level.  Patent right and left intercostal arteries are
       identified through T12.  The lumbar arteries are patent.  There is
       no evidence of serpiginous or tangle of vessels suggestive of an
       arteriovenous malformation.  No spinal artery is opacified.

       Impression:

       Selective spinal angiography demonstrates no evidence of
       arteriovenous malformation of the spinal cord.


----------



## dpeoples (Apr 3, 2009)

Shirleybala said:


> Hello All :
> How to code this senario, Can i code like this,Please confirm.
> Intercostal:
> 36215x16
> ...




It looks good to me. Well done. Aren't those fun.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Apr 6, 2009)

*Spinal Angio*

You forgot one other code, Thoracic aortogram - 75605.  You lose the catheter placement aorta when a selective arteriogram.


----------



## Shirleybala (Apr 6, 2009)

75726 includes aortogram so we should not  code 75605


----------



## elamathi (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi Shirley,

Flush aortogram(75625) is included in the selective visceral abdominal angiogram(75726), but 75605 is thoracic aortogram which is not included in abdominal aortogram.  


Hope this helps..

Thanks
Elamathi CPC


----------



## Shirleybala (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello Elamathi:

Thankyou for corrected.your point is correct.


----------



## dpeoples (Apr 8, 2009)

In my opinion, the only interpretation of the thoracic injection is the location of the bronchial and intercostal arteries. This suggests that injection was for guidance or roadmapping. The standard in the industry is such studies should not be separately coded. I would not have coded the 75605, thoughI do understand why the others would.


----------

